# CA finishing problem ???



## pierre2342 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi,
I have just recently started to make pens, and facing this CA finishing problem.

After watching hundreds of clips on YouTube about CA finish, since they all make it appear to be an easy process, I decided to give it a try.

The problem I am having is as soon as I apply the CA accelerator (not the spray can but the pump), the pen instantly turn cloudy/foggy white. With sanding, I can get rid of this white aspect, but I wonder what I am doing wrong.

Without the CA accelerator (Satellite City to not name it), I get good results, but I need to wait 5 minutes between each coat, which makes it a long process for a single pen …

I tried it on different type of wood, tried thin and medium CA, and running at low speed (500rpm) but no avail yet.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

pierre2342 said:


> Hi,
> I have just recently started to make pens, and facing this CA finishing problem.
> 
> After watching hundreds of clips on YouTube about CA finish, since they all make it appear to be an easy process, I decided to give it a try.
> ...


 

yes, the foggyness can occur.  try spraying lighter and a bit further away.  

if you use a thin or medium viscosity glue it will dry up within 30secs depending on how thick of a coat you are putting on.  more thinner coats are better than fewer thicker coats.  also when you put on thicker coats it tends to always sag/drip once you turn off the lathe.  then you have a lot of sanding/shaving to do to get it back round again.

just my two cents...

Pitoon


----------



## raar25 (Mar 3, 2014)

Use aerosole accelerator with short burst from 12" away while the lathe is running.  The pump applies too much accelerator in small spots.


----------



## hagemierj (Mar 5, 2014)

Step back some.  I had the same problem but with the spray (never used the pump).  I took a full step backwards and vuala.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 5, 2014)

Try putting the accelerator on using paper towel with lathe off,you can turning lathe by hand, you don't need much accelerator one squirt on the paper towel then rub it length ways along the blank.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 5, 2014)

Very lightly spray the accelerator at least 18" from the pen, across the room will work too.  As long as it's in the neighborhood it will work.
WB


----------



## plantman (Mar 5, 2014)

Use thick or gap fillng CA, it drys slower, gives you a longer working time, and will not cloud up when accellerator is applied if you wait 5-10 seconds before applying. Thin or medium CA will cloud up and fume if accellerater is applied too quickly or you are tring to fill in a hole or gap and it's puddled. It's worked for me for many years.   Jim  S


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 5, 2014)

Many times, the pump accelerator is DNA or isopropyl alcohol, it will fog CA in half a second!! Try the aerosol CA...short burst...I like 18-24" away, but JMHO.


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 5, 2014)

I am a newbie as well. I have found a similar issue using the pump spray accelerator. 

First of all, I notice that it does not seem to be an evenly distributed projection of accelerator. But also, I find that some areas can receive too much accelerator. 

I actually decided next I would try the aerosol because it seems to be both a finer spray and more even throughout.

 I was wondering, what is in the aerosol accelerators? Same as pump? Mentioned above, is DNA denatured alcohol?


----------



## thebillofwrites (Mar 5, 2014)

When I use accelerator, I apply it with an inexpensive air brush.
It allows you to apply just a very fine mist.
I have it hooked up to a spare tire for air pressure. Nice and quiet. Just have to pump up the tire every now and then.

Bill


----------



## plantman (Mar 5, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> I am a newbie as well. I have found a similar issue using the pump spray accelerator.
> 
> First of all, I notice that it does not seem to be an evenly distributed projection of accelerator. But also, I find that some areas can receive too much accelerator.
> 
> ...



I should have mentioned that I have the lathe running at slow speed when I apply accelerator. This evenly distributes it around the blank. Accelerator is only a means of speeding up the chemical reactin of the CA. Once it starts, it begins to set the surface of the CA, and any extra accelerator you add is only wasted and runs off of your blank onto the lathe. Keep paper towling on your lathe bed when using CA.

Aerosol sprays should have the same make up as the pump spray, only they are under pressure. They may have different formulas to keep from infringing on patents. Yes, DNA is denatured alcohol, unless you are standing in front of a judge.

I prefer the spray pump because it does not emit a fine mist into the air you are breathing. Wear a mask!! It is also less expensive than the spray cans. You can buy it in 8oz bottles and transfer it to a smaller easier to handle container. Just my choise.  Jim  S


----------



## eranox (Mar 5, 2014)

I use the aerosol stuff, because it produces a finer mist.  I run into problems when larger droplets hit the CA.  Even with aerosol, I start the spray above the blank and quickly sweep downward until I'm below it before stopping.  It's a very quick motion, literally a flick of the wrist.

Thinner coats are always better than thicker.  I can get away with using no accelerator with thin CA and blue paper shop towels, but I tend to give it a quick dusting anyway every 4-5 coats to be safe.  Others use medium CA sans accelerator, but I don't have great luck with that.  Your experience may be different.

If you find something that works for you, by all means share it!  I've gotten my method to a pretty reliable level, but I'm always looking for new and better techniques.  Billofwrites's airbrush idea sounds promising!


----------



## eranox (Mar 5, 2014)

I use the aerosol stuff, because it produces a finer mist.  I run into problems when larger droplets hit the CA.  Even with aerosol, I start the spray above the blank and quickly sweep downward until I'm below it before stopping.  It's a very quick motion, literally a flick of the wrist.

Thinner coats are always better than thicker.  I can get away with using no accelerator with thin CA and blue paper shop towels, but I tend to give it a quick dusting anyway every 4-5 coats to be safe.  Others use medium CA sans accelerator, but I don't have great luck with that.  Your experience may be different.

If you find something that works for you, by all means share it!  I've gotten my method to a pretty reliable level, but I'm always looking for new and better techniques.  Billofwrites's airbrush idea sounds promising!


----------



## Monty (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree that the pumps deliver too coarse of a mist and that aerosols are finer. If you prefer a fine mist, but want to avoid the higher cost of buying the pressurized aerosol cans, you may want to consider a refillable aerosol can. Yes, these are a bit expensive initially, but considering you can buy the accelerator in 8oz bottles and refill and pressurize the bottle with your air compressor, the cost comes down in a relatively short time.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 6, 2014)

plantman said:


> Quality Pen said:
> 
> 
> > I am a newbie as well. I have found a similar issue using the pump spray accelerator.
> ...



That's kind of impossible since the aerosol need a carrier and propellent. This is the same reason that medical formularies are chemically different and have different physiological effects than other administration routes.


----------



## sschering (Mar 6, 2014)

I like to spray the piece with accelerator and wipe it down with a towel before applying the CA. I get 2 things out of this.. The accelerator helps clean sawdust out of the grain and helps bring the color out a bit more.   I can get about 5 coats before the cure time slows down..  let it set up.. spray, wipe and go again..

I've been using Mercury thin CA and love the stuff.

I did the egg that way. Well mostly..  I put 4-5 coats of WTF down before the CA to warm the color up a bit.


----------

